# Teacher moving to Dubai In August



## mp170 (May 22, 2013)

Hi,

I'm a 27 year old single female teacher moving to Dubai in August. Looking to be hooked up with other people in a similar situation, who are also going through the big move!

Mel


----------



## azas (May 9, 2013)

Just reach meetup-dot-com (cant paste links :E) website when you arrive and you'll find plenty of similar people with whatever interest you may wish for


----------



## bekadavies (Jun 17, 2013)

AmyWales13 said:


> Hi I have set up a FB group for all newbie teachers moving to Dubai for sep!! Are you a member of our group yet? X


Hi Amy,
I am unable to find this group would you be able to add me facebook . com / beka.davies12 please? 

Beka x


----------



## bekadavies (Jun 17, 2013)

AmyWales13 said:


> Yeah no probs, hotmail? X


Thank you  

My hotmail is : beccad_06 @ hotmail . com

Beka x


----------



## bekadavies (Jun 17, 2013)

AmyWales13 said:


> I can't find u!! When u have written 5 posts u can pm me and I'll give u my details!!  when do u move out? Where u joining? X


I am suppose to be starting my induction on the 18th August. Moving out on my own its slightly crazy. Im going to be teaching at Nibras International school and staying in Dunes village. 

x


----------



## bekadavies (Jun 17, 2013)

AmyWales13 said:


> Fab, I am going 20th August! Starting at Wellington academy silicon oasis!! 2 more posts and u can PM me!!  we have 150 newbies teachers, lots of people together to know x


Aww thats fabulous. Im starting to stress slowly, trying to get my document attested by Weds but its so not going happen at this rate. What Key stage you teacher? x


----------



## ukgirlabroad (Jun 25, 2013)

you don't want to work at nibras. no matter what. you will have the worst year of your life.


----------



## ukgirlabroad (Jun 25, 2013)

you will be forced to work saturdays for no additional pay. you will be forced to stay late for meetings and duties. for no more pay. you will be talked to like garbage by the principal. she is a huge liar. she doesn't know what she is doing but pretends. she wasted all the owners money on an outside team. now the pay scale is really low and the resources are even worse than before. i have been abroad ten years and this is the worst job i have ever had!! all the elementary teachers are leaving except 3. 2 barely speak english. all the high school teachers are Lebanese. they have terrible english and are awful teachers. there are no american teachers at an american school. all the british teachers left for real schools. 90% of the staff has to be replaced. including board members and senior school leaders. there are so many reasons why! dont take the job!!!! no matter what.
1. you are lied to.
2. you have to work overtime for no pay (illegal)
3. you are forced to do work outside teaching that exceeds the amount of prep time.
4. the students are undisciplined and the school has no structure. no punishment is ever followed through. 
5. key people in the school are friends or family of the owner. they do absolutely nothing and no one says a word to them.
6. you are given too many students, too many teaching periods, plus activities, plus supervision duties. you are never given a lunch break. 
7. every thing has to be created by you. there are no resources in the school. you will have to create it on your days off and in the evenings.


----------



## Shopping (Jul 4, 2013)

Hey I'm moving to Dubai in August too I am looking for someone in the same boat!
Which part are you staying in? Il be in jumeriah


----------



## AmyWales13 (Apr 7, 2013)

Shopping said:


> Hey I'm moving to Dubai in August too I am looking for someone in the same boat!
> Which part are you staying in? Il be in jumeriah


Are you moving to teach? X


----------



## Shopping (Jul 4, 2013)

Hey!

I work in property management in the UK an il be doing the same out in Dubai!
I'm a female and the same age as you!

When do you move to Dubai?


----------



## AmyWales13 (Apr 7, 2013)

Shopping said:


> Hey!
> 
> I work in property management in the UK an il be doing the same out in Dubai!
> I'm a female and the same age as you!
> ...


How do u know my age? Lol I move out to Dubai on August 20th x


----------



## Shopping (Jul 4, 2013)

Oh it must have been another post I have replied too? Are you not 27??


----------



## AmyWales13 (Apr 7, 2013)

Shopping said:


> Oh it must have been another post I have replied too? Are you not 27??


No lol but not far off  x


----------



## Shopping (Jul 4, 2013)

Where will you be staying in Dubai? Which area?


----------



## AmyWales13 (Apr 7, 2013)

AmyWales13 said:


> No lol but not far off  x


Yes I'll be staying in Dubai but not sure which area yet, prob Business Bay, Silicon Oasis or Sports City  do u Know where u will staying yet? X


----------



## Shopping (Jul 4, 2013)

Il be staying in jumeriah for the first two months then moving to tecom or the surrounding areas as my jobs based in recon
X


----------

